# Moving to South Africa



## fjh85 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all,
Im sure this gets asked all the time but here goes!
I was born in SA and lived in the UK now for 8 Years but now want to move back to SA with my wife(30) and little girl(11 months).we have been married for just over a year now and lived together for a bout 3/4 years!
What do we need to apply for for my wife to stay in SA and my girl!
i dont know where to start.how long is a temp permit valid for?
Thank you
Francois


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

fjh85 said:


> Hi all,
> Im sure this gets asked all the time but here goes!
> I was born in SA and lived in the UK now for 8 Years but now want to move back to SA with my wife(30) and little girl(11 months).we have been married for just over a year now and lived together for a bout 3/4 years!
> What do we need to apply for for my wife to stay in SA and my girl!
> ...


Hi Francois
Have you checked the Home office's website?

Contact us


----------

